# Waiting times



## Poohbearkate (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi

I called IVF wales on monday to double check i was on the list and to see how long it would be. the lady told me i was put on in may 2011 and there is currently a 12-18 month wait but that they are working on the 18 month part at the moment. 

Just thought this may be helpfull to some of you
thanks
kate


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

If they are getting people in by 18 months then I only have 2 months left to wait.  I guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 5, 2012)

I know just how you feel.  I went to the Gp in feb 2011.  I had consultation appointment this feb, 2012, and was told that they did not receive the referral until july 2011 and i am placed on the waiting list as from feb.  That works out as 2 and a half years waiting.  It's soo upsetting building up your hopes and then telling you that you will have to go through it all over again.  I found that the consultation concisted of going through my medical history and thats it.  A year of waiting just for that.  I cant beleive it.  I still feel totally in the dark.  The GP told us that my husbands sperm clumps and IVF is the only solution.  I would have liked more information about this.  I was offered a test to check for blocking of my tubes but told that this is very painful and the outcome is the same. (IVF).  I would have liked some information about why this is done and if there are any benfits to this.  If anyone knows of any support groups out there i could join, this might help.  I have not herd about an open evening?  Any advice of information is greatly received.


----------

